# xim peelbond primer



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

Anybody here using xim peelbond primer for exteriors ? I started using the stuff this season on houses that had alot of paint that was falling off and bare spots. Rather then sanding down and feathering out bare areas, I just scrap the loose stuff with a shavehook and hit it with peelbond. It fills in cracks pretty good too. Goes on like elmer's glue. I've sprayed a few things with it too.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes we use it, but remember does not stop cedar bleed, or any other tyoe of staining.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

They do make a bleed control additive for their primers though. I haven't used it to see if it actually works.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

I didn't care much for the Peelbond. We used it on a church and I thought it only worked on small cracks. It didn't fill in any big stuff or areas that had no paint. We went back over everything and feather sanded it. They do make a tannin blocker that you pour into the primer. I think that Peelbond would be great for interior apps when you run into old plaster walls that need to be skim coated.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I use the PeelBond when we do old homes with bad alligatoring and cracking. If you spray 2 coats, each at 15 wet mils, you will achieve a nice finish. If you want something with a higher solids content, try XIM TrimMagic. It is less flexible and can have a tendency to sag if you spray it too thick.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

*yeah i tried it*

I used it on a garage that was badly peeling. Pwashed and scraped that f'er for eight hours. I could have resided it that time. I sprayed it with two coats of XIM. That one wall of the garage worked out to $1.00 per square foot just for the primer. I should have just painted it and back rolled an extra coat of latex. The only thing the primer is supposed to do is have a high build. It specifies on the can that 'all loose paint' must be removed.

It's all right but I have a hell of a time selling customers on $1.00 a square for just primer let alone time and top coat.


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

Dmax,

How do you know how many mils think your coats are ? Is there a guide or gauge you could point me to ?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Most paint stores should be able to get you a simple gauge. It's just a piece of metal with notches cut in it to show the different film builds when pressed into the wet paint.

See here: http://alpinepaintingandrestoration.com/commercial.htm


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I just starting using this product too, we used it on a house that was a peel box. We had to pressure wash this thing twice, and also spent four straight days scraping between pressure washes. This house wasn't that big either, about an average size story an a half type house. But the XIM primer worked great IMO, I really think it bonds better than any exterior primer I've used. After finish coating with A100, it looked damn good.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Dorman Painting said:


> I just starting using this product too, we used it on a house that was a peel box. We had to pressure wash this thing twice, and also spent four straight days scraping between pressure washes. This house wasn't that big either, about an average size story an a half type house. But the XIM primer worked great IMO, I really think it bonds better than any exterior primer I've used. After finish coating with A100, it looked damn good.


I just finished reading another post of yours saying that the paint shaver pro would cost the H/O more money. You just spent 4 days scraping a house that was not that big. You could have sanded the entire house in 4 days. Just my opinion...the paint shaver would be/ is great money spent.:clap:


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I don't believe for a minute that I would have less man hours using the shaver pro as opposed to scraping the house in four days. Here's why, I've never used a shaver and neither have my crew. It would take a good day to two days to master the learning curve and clearly do the job right. Furthermore, the shaver still sounds like a ton of more work, I would have to nail down the nails and patch accordingly I'm assuming. At a cool grand, and considering I shy away from big exterior jobs with extensive prep, I'll take my chances on the road I'm on. 

One more thing, I believe the shaver would do a better job and make the finish product look like new. I'm not debating that, I'm debating whether John and Susie Homeowner want to pay me ten to fifteen grand on a tremendous paint job or call Vinyl Sider Bill and pay him less money for a never paint again product. For the HO that has the money and resources to do this costly procedure, I think it's a fabulous idea.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

Getting back on topic - for all you guys applying this XIM Peelbond Primer

how many years has it been on the market, 3 or 4? and how many of you guys have gone back to the job to see how its holding up?

I am just curious. I gave a gallon to my guys 3 years ago to prime some cedar that was delaminating badly. it was before they reformulated it last year. its Failing now.

I hate new products.


----------

